# Favorite Steelhead River



## steelheadBob

Whats your favorite Steelhead River????


----------



## ParmaBass

I'm a Grand guy when it's fishable..... Chagrin gets a golden star though! My new job might force me to fish the Rocky more frequently, which doesn't make me happy


----------



## Phineous

The Grand, for sure. It gets a little frustrating when it is unfishable for 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## steelheader007

Not on the list thank goodness o wait a minute its in another state ...lol..


----------



## ironfish

The Chag gets my vote but the Grand is a close second!


----------



## reo

My favorite Steelhead River changes from week to week as the conditions and season dictate


----------



## Socom

The rock only because it is 5 min from the house. Going to get out and try some new rivers this year though.


----------



## Guest

too inexperienced. conny for solitude....walnut in pa for combat fishing and international relations.


----------



## RedJada

Although I have yet to get a steelhead, I have to say the Chagrin do the fact that's where I have been trying.


----------



## fakebait

I would have to say the Grand just because it is so close and the amount of access. If you want to get away from the crowds you can. I seem to get my biggest fish here as well or off the tribs. Just wish they would breach Harpersfield dam to increase water clearing faster and cut down on silt in all areas. Only if I had some C4 Hmmmnnnn.


----------



## FISHIN216

Socom said:


> The rock only because it is 5 min from the house. Going to get out and try some new rivers this year though.


I will second that but I am about 2 minutes away and I really love that river. Don't see any reason to go to another but you never know I guess


----------



## steelheadBob

I love fishing the ash and conny for the numbers, but love the grand if I want to fish alone!!!!!


----------



## Chrominator

I've only fished the Rocky, Chagrin and Grand rivers. I really don't have a favorite, but, if I had to pick one, it would be the Grand.


----------



## CARL510ISLE

zipperlip river


----------



## albiechaser

this is a cool post, I'm from Raleigh nc an thinking about a trip up there, thought the V would get some votes, I like rivers that if you walk a mile or so you can find your own fish and not see many folks around, guys walking thru the water when I'm fishing just blows it for me, much rather walk my ass of have less fish but have em to myself. lol
your rivers up there look so inviting, But my time/trips are limited, the nice thing is I dont need to fly up like I do for New York steel, 
cant wait to throw a line in some of your rivers this fall, 
what river up there has a good amount of fish that has walking trials? so I can get some elbow room, The V was my first pick, at around 200 flow.


----------



## Clayton

CARL510ISLE said:


> zipperlip river


Amen 

2 of my favorites are in the state (no PA or NY traitorism here ) but aren't on the list. 

BTW: For those championing solitude, it's only solitude until everyone hears that they can find solitude there. Just sayin


----------



## Guest

not a traitor at all...i belong to the psa, have many friends there, and though the conny is the closest, elk is closer to where i live along the state line. that is why i fish these two the most.

solitude can be found along most streams if you are willing to do the walk and the work. just takes some leg muscle. i do a lot of my fishing during the week, when i know i won't be crowded. 

btw, after 50 years of steelies running the creeks in michigan, ohio, pa and ny, there are no more secret places. just less crowded places. to my knowledge, there is little if any spotburning on this site also, which is a good thing. 

i started fishing the tribs in the early 80s and the same holes that held fish back then still hold fish under the right conditions.

i still like conny for its length and the ability to move beyond the crowds and elk for its ease of fishing in cold weather.

just saying.


----------



## RonT

An old friend of mine, Dr. Fred Olson (RIP), wrote a book C:1978 titled EXCITER FISHING which named many of the popular Tribs here in ohio and neighboring states. Anybody that fished during the "Coho Daze" and read any of the many news articles or explored the named tribs on their own found the same spots that are found now.
Given that some ownership changed, read that "access", and some spots washed in/out, still we're fishin' the same spots, just more of us.
The term "spoon fed" from another site comes to mind.
R


----------



## Guest

true that. i have a buddy who quit fishing in the next state over due to the crowding. he goes back to the 60s in pursuit of chrome. he, like many others, blame the internet. the access area of walnut creek proves him right.


----------



## Patricio

rapman said:


> true that. i have a buddy who quit fishing in the next state over due to the crowding. he goes back to the 60s in pursuit of chrome. he, like many others, blame the internet. the access area of walnut creek proves him right.


many of the people I started steelheading with in the early days no longer fish. apparently its due to both the crowds and the ease of catching steelhead these days. it used to be more challenging 20 years ago.


----------



## Fishermon

Patricio said:


> many of the people I started steelheading with in the early days no longer fish. apparently its due to both the crowds and the ease of catching steelhead these days. it used to be more challenging 20 years ago.



It used to be WAY more challenging 20 years ago. A 5 fish day back then was a great day, now it's a slow day. Back then you used to have the rivers to yourself if you took a little walk, even on weekends.


----------



## creekcrawler

> It used to be WAY more challenging 20 years ago. A 5 fish day back then was a great day, now it's a slow day. Back then you used to have the rivers to yourself if you took a little walk, even on weekends.


Amen to that! I fished a whole lot more back then.


----------



## creekcrawler

SteelheadBob - 

None of my favorite tribs are on the list.

That's good, now I won't have to kill you  .


----------



## steelheadBob

creekcrawler said:


> SteelheadBob -
> 
> None of my favorite tribs are on the list.
> 
> That's good, now I won't have to kill you  .


Are you kidding, I dont even let the man upsatirs know about those spots!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## jhrules8

my pick is the rocky because its close to me and i am just beginning to actually catch fish but i am going to try and venture to other streams this year!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I like Conneaut simply because it is close to camp, however, I fished the Grand once with a good friend who showed me some spots and I was impressed. If it were closer, my choice would probably be the Grand.


----------



## Clayton

hell, they're all far away from me  the difference between the grand and the conneaut is like a drop in the bucket, so I fish whichever I think will fish better. Usually stop at chagrin and grand on the way to connie.


----------



## chuckyhumper

rapman said:


> true that. i have a buddy who quit fishing in the next state over due to the crowding. he goes back to the 60s in pursuit of chrome. he, like many others, blame the internet. the access area of walnut creek proves him right.


When I first started steelhead fishing 10 years ago on conny you would see the occasional 2-3 guys walking thru and the old timers down at the arches,now because of the internet, outdoors newspapers,and guides you have guys wading all around you all day forcing you out of your hole so they can fish there.Just way to many people now a days.


----------



## kevin hanzel

if he's fishing since the 60's and blames the internet... its just him being old.


----------



## Wormser

it's tough to say for me. i live right b/t the grand and the chagrin. it's great to venture off to either of these. out of work and in either one from 4-7,8. great fun. i picked the chagrin b/c it's where i caught my biggest. let the games begin. 

wormser


----------



## Mepps3

River with the most fish in last..... shhhhhhhh!


----------



## yonderfishin

There is a trend in the poll results. It kinda shows that the rivers closer to the middle of the state are preferred by more. Just thinking here,....being in the middle , they are easier access to more people so the results dont necessarily show any rivers being better than others but probably just being closer and easier to get to by a larger amount of people.


----------



## steelheadBob

Hey yonder, sorry I missed your call, give me a shout tommorow if you can... I got your message but your number didnt come up on ID


----------



## firstflight111

i am not going to tell :B:B:B


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Being so far away my fav is which ever Bob tells me to go to lol


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Mepps3 said:


> River with the most fish in last..... shhhhhhhh!


Not true, Just seems that way. It's just a short fish trap that currently runs through alot of private water thanks to....... 

NEVERMIND

Thankfully, most our other streams don't have relatively impassible barriers within ten miles of LE or they would suffer similarly :bomb:.

C510I


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Why do we have to choose? Can't we love em all the same?


----------



## RadiantBurrito

Grand is my top favorite.


----------



## allwayzfishin

The Grand River has been a top producer for myself along with clients.


----------



## bradymar45

Gotta be the conny. Hi bob GOOD TO BE BACK


----------



## Guest

brady, you made it. glad guy, real glad. good to see you back here again. btw, mooney over boardman this week.


----------



## Guest

bob, once again, thanks for all the help last week. see ya soon. rap


----------



## steelheadBob

welcome bac Brady........

no problem rapman..... n e time, you got my number.


----------



## Sweetcorn

I enjoy the V just for it's relative proximity to me, and the fact that I can easily find a spot to fish without a crowd.


Hey Bob,
I stopped into Gander Mountain in Sheffield tonight to pick up a hunting license and deer tags and I noticed you will be having a steelhead seminar there on Sept. 11th. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## steelheadBob

Sweet sweetcorn....lol Yea, im having one this sat in twinsburg with ksuflash and that one in sheffield, maybe I can talk Ben into the drive on the 11th....hehehehe


----------



## Streamhawk

I am still learning the different tribs, but I would say they are all equally good. Just depends on the weather and water level that determines which one is "good". Living as far away as I do, I just want to thank some of the guys on here who have been very nice to share some of their experience with me. One river that I would like to fish is the Grand, which is one that I have not fished yet. Looking forward to the upcoming season!!


----------



## Rick 88

I make the trip up from Columbus, so I try to hit whatever water is best at the time. If they were all fishable at the same time id be fishing the Grand, second choice would be conneaut.


----------



## albiechaser

Sweetcorn said:


> I enjoy the V just for it's relative proximity to me, and the fact that I can easily find a spot to fish without a crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sweetcorn. I'm planning a trip up there this fall and was wondering if you know of cheep lodging around the V?
> 
> thanks a bunch
> Steve
> Raleigh NC


----------



## Sweetcorn

albiechaser said:


> Hey Sweetcorn. I'm planning a trip up there this fall and was wondering if you know of cheep lodging around the V?
> 
> thanks a bunch
> Steve
> Raleigh NC


Hey Steve,
Shoot me an email. [email protected]

Depending on where you want to stay and where all you want to fish, I can give you a few suggestions.


----------



## salmon king

Chagrin... close to home I know practically the whole river... but I love the grands feeder creeks great fly fishing water.....


----------



## The Tuna

The one with the most Cleveland Browns fans, the Chesapeake.


----------



## albiechaser

The Tuna said:


> The one with the most Cleveland Browns fans, the Chesapeake.


good luck with Jake, if he ever plays again, had a ton of heart here in Carolina.
but the skills have gone by the way side. 
great guy to have on your team as a tooter.


----------

